# Why can't you eat raw mushrooms ?



## knorrepoes (Apr 18, 2006)

I have often heard, and also the Dutch Nutrition Council (I am Dutch) states that raw mushrooms are toxic. Is this true ???? And so, why ??

Knorrepoes


----------



## Shunka (Apr 18, 2006)

I've eaten raw mushrooms and so has my Dutch husband. Some people do have a reaction to cooked or raw mushrooms but not everyone.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2006)

Raw mushrooms are fine to eat as long as you're eating one that is not poisonous.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 18, 2006)

I eat raw button mushrooms in my salads and I'm still here


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Apr 18, 2006)

have always ate raw mushrooms...same with my kids......unless we arent really here????

Does it state what type of mushroom?  Maybe that matters....


----------



## cara (Apr 18, 2006)

can't I?? 
I always do - and I think as long as they're not toxic it should be okay...
btw... poisonous mushrooms are still bad when cooked...


----------



## Alix (Apr 18, 2006)

Type of mushroom is very important. Just google and you will find out more than you ever wanted to know about mushrooms.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 18, 2006)

The common white button mushrooms are perfectly fine to eat raw.  I frequently use them on crudite platters with dip, & they are absolutely necessary to a great spinach salad.  The tiny stem-like Japanese Enoki mushrooms are also normally eaten raw in Japanese cuisine.

This is not true of other varieties however.  Some like shitake, cremini, & the older cremini known as Portobellos, aren't toxic, but are strong-tasting & can be difficult to digest when consumed raw.  

Other more exotic types can be toxic or at the very least cause digestive upset.

You just have to know exactly what mushroom you have before deciding whether or not to cook it.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 18, 2006)

i agree with everyone who said they're ok, so long as they're not the poisonous variety.
if you eat a lot, it'll make you a fungi to be with...


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 18, 2006)

It sounds like a bit of an exaggeration to me. My Family name is now Morin (more'-ä) which is French, but my mothers maiden name was Van Vliet. Does that qualify me as Dutch? I have always associated myself with Dutch, even though my ancestors came from New Amsterdam. The used to live near a large maple tree just off Manhattan  

Anyway, someone who has candida, which is an imbalanced immune system, where bacteria (which are mushrooms) of a sort that, if in too large numbers, will imbalance the digestive system and start to take over the body. Under normal conditions, when these bacteria are in proper balance the are not a stress to the body. Au contraire, (just the opposite) they are, at that balanced point, very beneficial to the body. 

Now If you have candida, it is not advisable to eat mushrooms (non-poisonous variety as the poisonous variety is never advisable to eat, unless you have a death wish or have special powers – I would not advise it at any rate), I would not advice you to eat mushrooms while suffering from candida at any rate. 
What do I mean by mushrooms? In the case of a candida sufferer, many, but not all fermented foods are advisable to avoid while afflicted with candida, and other, oddly enough are greatly encouraged: 

Discouraged: Tempeh, miso, bread (yeasted), even too much starch. 

Encouraged: I might add that in most cases, it is more important to inundate your system with good or friendly bacteria to ride yourself of candida that to completely eliminate the “Discouraged” bacteria mentioned above, unless the problem is chronic or beyond.  Yoghurt (especially the type with bifidus, as well as the regular stains of acidophilus). This is a bit of a run down. If you want more information on the subject you might want to visit:    

Flora: Where you can get information, as well as buy product I believe. 

 Udo Erasmus Web site: He has a great line of Probiotics. Friendly Bacteria for people who need it. (Disclaimer: I have no professional affiliation with either of these companies - I'm clean - Bri

Ok, that's it! I'm going outside. It's the most beautiful day we've had this your. - Bri


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 18, 2006)

My Family name is now Morin (more'-ä) which is French, but my mothers maiden name was Van Vliet. Does that qualify me as Dutch? I have always associated myself with Dutch, even though my ancestors came from New Amsterdam. The used to live near a large maple tree just off Manhattan  


Hey Bri, some of my ancestors settled in New Amsterdam, after the King of England revoked the Edict of Nantes. Apparently it was not a good time to be a protestant in France.......


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 18, 2006)

Candida is *not* an imbalanced immune system. It is a kind of yeast and is a disease form basically. In babies it is called "thrush" and the child gets a whitish overgrowth in their mouth. That is why you cut down on things that contain yeast. Mushrooms are not "bacteria". They are fungi. A balance of intestinal flora of bacteria is indeed beneficial. Often when taking a lot of antibiotics this is wiped out also and must be replaced artificially.
 Button mushrooms are quite edible--used to make a raw mushroom salad with a vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## mish (Apr 18, 2006)

knorrepoes said:
			
		

> I have often heard, and also the Dutch Nutrition Council (I am Dutch) states that raw mushrooms are toxic. Is this true ???? And so, why ??
> 
> Knorrepoes


 
Welcome to DC, Knorrepoes.

Never had a problem with raw shrooms purchased in the supermarket in the U.S.  I brush 'em/clean 'em off.  If you'e picking wild mushrooms, I might be concerned.


----------



## Food-info (Apr 18, 2006)

*Agaritine*

The original poster has a point although I would not worry too much..., see www.food-info.net/uk/qa/qa-saf86.htm

There is a toxin in the common mushroom, agaritine.

webmaster@food-info.net


----------



## katluvscake (Apr 25, 2006)

Mushrooms are great for flavor but fo r some reason to me raw ones tasts like dirt.


----------



## spdrdr (Apr 25, 2006)

katluvscake said:
			
		

> Mushrooms are great for flavor but fo r some reason to me raw ones tasts like dirt.


I prefer "earthy" but DH agrees with you -Glenda


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 29, 2006)

Any mushroom that is edible, is something you can eat raw. I like them in salads or marinated raw, but also love them cooked in recipes that are appropriate.

Casper


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 29, 2006)

Casper - that may be true for the various types of cultivated varieties that show up in the supermarkets these days, but it's definitely not true for edbile wild mushrooms.  There are quite a few that, while they might not kill you if eaten raw, can make you quite sick if not cooked first.


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2006)

I know morels aren't any good raw...just a taste thing, I think. But I eat raw buttons on crudite trays or marinated in Italian dressing for salads. Sometimes, I marinate canned artichoke hearts along with the shrooms, and serve the salad with sliced black olives, grape tomatoes, julienned salami, and grated parmesan cheese. That's a good salad!


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 29, 2006)

Breezy - Your knowledge is exactly why I am here... Please educate me on poisonious mushrooms (or un-healthly) that are this way when un-cooked.

Casper

PS... You also are on the (my list) list of good people that contiribute regularly. Thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol - ah, if it were only that easy!! I have several books on mushroom & mushroom cooking, coming from a Czech background where spring & fall mushroom picking was common. They've always interested me.

Since we're in the process of "fixing upping" our fixer upper house, most of my books are still packed away in boxes. The two that I have immediately at hand are Mushroom Magic - "100 Fabulous Feasts with Wild and Cultivated Mushrooms", by Steven Wheeler - but except for the Japanese enoki, which I mentioned in an earlier post here on this thread, all of the recipes are cooked. Enoki are usually served raw as a garnish on Japanese dishes, particularly clear soups.

My other favorite book, Mushrooms of North America, by Orson K. Miller, Jr., lists & describes *422 species *of mushroom, noting each one's edibility (or not), level of toxicity (if any), & in some cases, how best to prepare it for eating. In the case of toxicity, this guide goes into extreme detail as to toxicity levels, whether or not cooking affects it via the toxins it carries, & the symptoms of poisoning. But this is definitely more of a field guide than one geared to dining advice.

If I can dig up any of my other books with more general info as to cooked via raw, I'll definitely post it.

Obviously it's impossible to advise you on the toxicity of every mushroom you might come across, & I would never EVER even THINK of trying to identify a wild-picked mushroom without the assistance of a true expert, but if there are any in particular that you're interested in, give me the name(s) & I'll be more than happy to look them up.

Personally, I only like the common white button mushroom & enoki raw, regardless of whether or not others might not kill me if I tried them that way. I do enjoy a number of others cooked in many, many different dishes.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh, & just for the heck of it, here's one of my most favorite mushroom recipes, adapted from a favorite vegetarian cookbook.  I've served it as the main course to the most ardent meat lovers, who have all raved about it. 

Mushroom Stroganoff (adapted from "The Vegetarian Epicure, Book Two")

1/4# fresh Shitake mushrooms
1/4# fresh Oyster mushrooms
1/4# fresh Cremini mushrooms
1/2# fresh White Button mushrooms
1/2 medium onion, chopped
4 tablespoons butter
Pinch of dried thyme
Salt to taste
Fresh-ground black pepper
1-1/4 cup chicken broth
8-ounce container sour cream
2 tablespoons brandy
1/4-cup dry sherry
1# or so package of wide egg noodles
2-3 teaspoons poppy seeds
Butter to toss with egg noodles

Cook noodles according to package directions, drain, & toss with a few tablespoons of butter & the poppyseeds. Cover & set aside.

Wash the mushrooms thoroughly under running water, trim, (removing any tough stems), & slice thickly. In a large skillet, saute onion in the 4 tablespoons butter until transparent, then add mushrooms & continue cooking until they have released their excess moisture & it's starting to evaporate. Add thyme, chicken broth, & 3 tablespoons of the sour cream, lower heat, & simmer gently for 15 minutes, stirring often. Add brandy, sherry, salt & pepper to taste, & the rest of the sour cream, stirring gently just until sour cream is heated thru. Do not overheat or sauce will curdle, but this is just an appearance issue & won't affect the taste. Taste & correct seasoning if necessary.

Serve over noodles with a green salad on the side. Although the sour cream "might" curdle a little, leftovers are just as tasty nuked in the microwave for lunch the next day.


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 29, 2006)

Breezy - I bow to your mushroom knowledge. And I want to learn more. Thanks for filling in the gaps.

I'd like to hunt for my own, but I know I'd probably kill myself 

Casper


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2006)

Casper, I don't know where you live, but this is great reference for mushrooms in the midwest. 

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/mushrooms/mushroom/


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 30, 2006)

knorrepoes said:
			
		

> I have often heard, and also the Dutch Nutrition Council (I am Dutch) states that raw mushrooms are toxic. Is this true ???? And so, why ??


 
Knorrepoes - do you have a link to that Dutch Nutrition Council report? I would be interested in reading it. I don't doubt you - I would just like to see what else it said. 

The main thing I am interested in is if this relates back to the problem that cropped up in Ireland just a few years ago with cultivated mushrooms being contaminated with _Salmonella_ and/or _Escherichia coli_ (E. Coli) bacteria. 

I frequently eat the common white button mushrooms raw in salads ... but whenever I use other mushrooms - they are always in cooked dishes.


----------

